# Canon just came out with a VERY serious camera!!!



## goodguy (Apr 1, 2014)

EOS-1D W

61AF
39.9MP
24FPS
204800ISO

Being a Nikon guy all I can say is WOW!!!

Canon Announces the EOS-1D W: The Professional DSLR Designed Specifically for Wildlife Photographers « Canon Rumors


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Apr 1, 2014)

that camo though


----------



## Steve5D (Apr 1, 2014)

Hmmmm... Lemme' check the date...

Yup...


----------



## Braineack (Apr 1, 2014)

Canon having focus points?


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Apr 1, 2014)

Well, it is 4/1


----------



## Derrel (Apr 1, 2014)

Well, word is Our Very Own moderator overread is busy making plans to sell a kidney to finance this new awesome machine. There's an even more-detailed press release over at The Digital Picture website New Canon Rebates Page at B&H

As pessimistic readers intuit, likely funding opportunities or leasing scenarios doubtless afford you supremely understated Canon killer elegance, regally styled!!!


----------



## jaomul (Apr 1, 2014)

I wonder (if it's real), what a nearly fullframe sensor is and if it can do well with 39mp. This camera looks to be great


----------



## ronlane (Apr 1, 2014)

24FPS was a dead give away on this one. Although, I like the camo finish on it.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 1, 2014)

what's today's date again ?


----------



## bribrius (Apr 1, 2014)

800e competition.


----------



## sm4him (Apr 1, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Well, word is Our Very Own moderator overread is busy making plans to sell a kidney to finance this new awesome machine. There's an even more-detailed press release over at The Digital Picture website New Canon Rebates Page at B&H
> 
> As pessimistic readers intuit, likely funding opportunities or leasing scenarios doubtless afford you supremely understated Canon killer elegance, regally styled!!!



^I see what you did there. THAT was clever!


----------



## bribrius (Apr 1, 2014)

got to be a april fools joke though.


----------



## JeremyD (Apr 1, 2014)

Canon rumours loves a good april fools joke  If one day these specifications become true, I know what I'm spending my money on!


----------



## lambertpix (Apr 1, 2014)

I made the mistake of reading that while I was still half asleep.  I paused a bit at the dual sensor stuff, but kept going until I got to the RAID-5 memory cards -- that's about when I remembered the date.  Very well-written, though -- most of it is *almost* believable.


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Apr 1, 2014)

I can't say that I am impressed. I prefer the Nikon D7900


----------



## Overread (Apr 1, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Well, word is Our Very Own moderator overread is busy making plans to sell a kidney to finance this new awesome machine.



It's a lung now - they go for more apparently so I might just have enough to get it and a new lens! 


and yes seriously that camera - DO WANT the camo!


----------



## Derrel (Apr 1, 2014)

IronMaskDuval said:
			
		

> I can't say that I am impressed. I prefer the Nikon D7900



Yeah, I got on the waiting list for the new Nikon D7900 at B&H Photo...my e-mail confirmation says I am #2 on the wait list! Woo-hoo! I cannot believe I am only the second person on the list!!! THat means I'll have my camo D7900 before any of you fools!


----------



## jaomul (Apr 1, 2014)

For the Canon haters, Nikon rumours is better than Canon rumours. Fact


----------



## minicoop1985 (Apr 1, 2014)

Hmm. Interesting. Anyone check the date?


----------



## Flare (Apr 1, 2014)

Bird in flight mode....that was great!


----------



## grafxman (Apr 1, 2014)

GOOD GRIEF! I even went to BHPhoto to place an early order!!


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Apr 1, 2014)

Derrel said:


> IronMaskDuval said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have been using the prototype for a month now.


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Apr 1, 2014)

SamSpade1941 said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > IronMaskDuval said:
> ...




At least you and Derrel noticed my work of art. lol It didn't all go to waste.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 1, 2014)

SamSpade1941 said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > IronMaskDuval said:
> ...



Sam: Can you *upload some files from the D7900* to a DropBox account, and post the Public URLs, so we can download them??? I doubt that Lightroom can open the .NEFs, but I found out that RawTherapee can!!!


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Apr 1, 2014)

The Canon doesn't stand a chance. The Nikon has 269 focus points, and at 232 mp, you can print an image large enough to be seen from space. 104 fps? birds in motion is child's play.


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Apr 1, 2014)

Derrel said:


> SamSpade1941 said:
> 
> 
> > Derrel said:
> ...



I will get right on that, do not blame me though if your connection bogs down due to file size.


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Apr 1, 2014)

IronMaskDuval said:


> The Canon doesn't stand a chance. The Nikon has 269 focus points, and at 232 mp, you can print an image large enough to be seen from space. 104 fps? birds in motion is child's play.



This totally redefines the term Full Frame.


----------



## JerryLove (Apr 1, 2014)

Canon's joke was a better one because it was just inside the realm of possibility. A 232mp sensor is unbelievable. A pair of 70D sensors mated together is completely reasonable (and except for the 24fps, 32GB cache, and 4-card raid: every other listed tech has also been used by Canon, from the ISO performance to the eye tracking... but even then, except for the 24fps, they clearly *could* be done with present tech)


----------



## StoneNYC (Apr 1, 2014)

JerryLove said:


> Canon's joke was a better one because it was just inside the realm of possibility. A 232mp sensor is unbelievable. A pair of 70D sensors mated together is completely reasonable (and except for the 24fps, 32GB cache, and 4-card raid: every other listed tech has also been used by Canon, from the ISO performance to the eye tracking... but even then, except for the 24fps, they clearly *could* be done with present tech)



That's what I was thinking... The 39mp seemed possible, and it was only the FPS that sounded a bit high, then again the old "near full frame" was 12fps so 24 wasn't TOTALLY unattainable too with current technology so it fooled even me lol


----------

